# Now that is detail work



## Smokey (Sep 24, 2006)

Iqbal Ahmed—India's Model Engineer

Look at the size of these fully working engines. The steamengine is the size of his thumbnail.


----------



## k9kiwi (Sep 24, 2006)

Is it for a Pacemaker?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 24, 2006)

That guy is a craftsman! Pure artistry!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, I've seen that somewhere a few years ago. Isn't he from Japan originally?


----------



## Clave (Sep 24, 2006)

just...wow...


----------



## Clave (Sep 24, 2006)

I love this:


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 24, 2006)

Now _that_ I like.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2006)

Yep! Awesome stuff


----------



## Smokey (Sep 25, 2006)

Young C Park is the guy who made the Mustang, and these F4U Corsairs-the cockpit controls actually move the airelons


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 25, 2006)

Cool, he really puts attention to detail.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

Now that is an artisan.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2006)

Agreed. Really is amazing. That must have taken a LONG time to build.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think he's Korean by the way.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Oct 28, 2006)

WOW... Thats AMAZING!!!

I wouldn't be suprised if you hit the engage button on that thing, and it turned over.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2006)

I went to see that model a couple of weeks ago.

His P51 and F4U models are so detailed, you can even see he had an electrical harness for the instruments!

Think I'm joking?

I need to shrink down the pics so you can see them.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 28, 2006)

Good grief! I can't even _begin_ to imagine how he managed those.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2006)

Fantastic !!!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2006)

One other neat thing about the corsair....... the cowl flaps actually work if you move the tiny lever in the cockpit


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 28, 2006)

wow that's really good wonder how many hours that took


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 29, 2006)

Heres the first set of pictures from this museum.

If you want to see really big ones of the pic, to see more detail, ask me.

The first two are of a tiny gas fueled engine, the master machinist at this museum was making.

The pictures of the models in the museum are of "lessened" quality as I had to take the picture of them while they were in the display cases, and they had flourescent lighting. Sorry.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 24, 2006)

Iqbal Ahmed—India's Model Engineer

Look at the size of these fully working engines. The steamengine is the size of his thumbnail.


----------



## k9kiwi (Sep 24, 2006)

Is it for a Pacemaker?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 24, 2006)

That guy is a craftsman! Pure artistry!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, I've seen that somewhere a few years ago. Isn't he from Japan originally?


----------



## Clave (Sep 24, 2006)

just...wow...


----------



## Clave (Sep 24, 2006)

I love this:


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 24, 2006)

Now _that_ I like.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2006)

Yep! Awesome stuff


----------



## Smokey (Sep 25, 2006)

Young C Park is the guy who made the Mustang, and these F4U Corsairs-the cockpit controls actually move the airelons


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 25, 2006)

Cool, he really puts attention to detail.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

Now that is an artisan.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2006)

Agreed. Really is amazing. That must have taken a LONG time to build.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think he's Korean by the way.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Oct 28, 2006)

WOW... Thats AMAZING!!!

I wouldn't be suprised if you hit the engage button on that thing, and it turned over.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2006)

I went to see that model a couple of weeks ago.

His P51 and F4U models are so detailed, you can even see he had an electrical harness for the instruments!

Think I'm joking?

I need to shrink down the pics so you can see them.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 28, 2006)

Good grief! I can't even _begin_ to imagine how he managed those.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2006)

Fantastic !!!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2006)

One other neat thing about the corsair....... the cowl flaps actually work if you move the tiny lever in the cockpit


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 28, 2006)

wow that's really good wonder how many hours that took


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 29, 2006)

Heres the first set of pictures from this museum.

If you want to see really big ones of the pic, to see more detail, ask me.

The first two are of a tiny gas fueled engine, the master machinist at this museum was making.

The pictures of the models in the museum are of "lessened" quality as I had to take the picture of them while they were in the display cases, and they had flourescent lighting. Sorry.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 24, 2006)

Iqbal Ahmed—India's Model Engineer

Look at the size of these fully working engines. The steamengine is the size of his thumbnail.


----------



## k9kiwi (Sep 24, 2006)

Is it for a Pacemaker?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 24, 2006)

That guy is a craftsman! Pure artistry!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, I've seen that somewhere a few years ago. Isn't he from Japan originally?


----------



## Clave (Sep 24, 2006)

just...wow...


----------



## Clave (Sep 24, 2006)

I love this:


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 24, 2006)

Now _that_ I like.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2006)

Yep! Awesome stuff


----------



## Smokey (Sep 25, 2006)

Young C Park is the guy who made the Mustang, and these F4U Corsairs-the cockpit controls actually move the airelons


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 25, 2006)

Cool, he really puts attention to detail.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

Now that is an artisan.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2006)

Agreed. Really is amazing. That must have taken a LONG time to build.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think he's Korean by the way.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Oct 28, 2006)

WOW... Thats AMAZING!!!

I wouldn't be suprised if you hit the engage button on that thing, and it turned over.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2006)

I went to see that model a couple of weeks ago.

His P51 and F4U models are so detailed, you can even see he had an electrical harness for the instruments!

Think I'm joking?

I need to shrink down the pics so you can see them.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 28, 2006)

Good grief! I can't even _begin_ to imagine how he managed those.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2006)

Fantastic !!!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2006)

One other neat thing about the corsair....... the cowl flaps actually work if you move the tiny lever in the cockpit


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 28, 2006)

wow that's really good wonder how many hours that took


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 29, 2006)

Heres the first set of pictures from this museum.

If you want to see really big ones of the pic, to see more detail, ask me.

The first two are of a tiny gas fueled engine, the master machinist at this museum was making.

The pictures of the models in the museum are of "lessened" quality as I had to take the picture of them while they were in the display cases, and they had flourescent lighting. Sorry.


----------

